# Acting



## yayitsaly (Jul 21, 2014)

One of my many goals in life is to become a professional actress. Though I obviously have SA, I express well through acting. Suddenly, I don't feel so scared to talk when I'm playing a character different from myself. Anyone else have this kind of experience? Anyone else into acting despite SA? I'm just wondering


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

yayitsaly said:


> One of my many goals in life is to become a professional actress. Though I obviously have SA, I express well through acting. Suddenly, I don't feel so scared to talk when I'm playing a character different from myself. Anyone else have this kind of experience? Anyone else into acting despite SA? I'm just wondering


No, but I've considered the idea of invoking different personalities to help with social situations interesting. The effect would be just in your head but it might help you to accomplish things.

Good luck with acting  How have things been performing? Public speaking is one of the things I have the most difficulty with even to small groups of people.


----------



## yayitsaly (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you 
For some strange reason, I'm actually pretty good at public speaking. It's small groups (like a party situation) that I have trouble with for some reason.


----------

